# Odd reason to be happy...



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Have to share this little tidbit:

CALEB BIT SOMEONE YESTERDAY! (And it couldn't have happened to a better person... :twisted: )  

The dog who wouldn't bite did just that.  Long, long, long way to go before he's where I'd like him to be, but it's progress.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, what are you saying, break in? training field? torturing the ex?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Who told you about this forum? Don't you know this forum only accepts well-behaved, reserved posters with no opinions of their own? What are YOU doing here? :lol: 

I was going to get a PPD, long story short, didn't work out, and I sent my dog away for nothing. I knew Caleb would have issues so I sent him off to boot camp for a few months so I could bond and work with the new dog w/out Caleb pulling rank on him all the time. Well, I was pretty bummed about cancelling my trip to a nice warm climate when the phone rang and someone said \"Well, don't drive your car into the lake just yet-your dog just bit me.\" I was so surprised I almost did drive off the road. :lol: 

My dog is apparently biting a sleeve, or a tug, or a sweatshirt. Not a monster yet, but working on it. I don't know if it's because I'm not there that he's acting differently or what...when I'm around he doesn't see the need to interact with anyone else. But after 24 hours w/said miracle worker, the dog who wouldn't bite is biting. I hate to compliment said miracle worker, so I'll just tell myself it's because Caleb just hates him that much...not because he's reading the dog and doing what works with him. :twisted:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:Who told you about this forum? Don't you know this forum only accepts well-behaved, reserved posters with no opinions of their own? What are YOU doing here? 

Scaring the herd.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:Who told you about this forum? Don't you know this forum only accepts well-behaved, reserved posters with no opinions of their own? What are YOU doing here?
> 
> Scaring the herd.


not working :wink: or is that just because I don´t know your way of posting yet :wink:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni, what happened to your new dog you were supposed to get?
AL


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, Al, it's kind of funny, actually. The seller was told he was intact, but discovered bathing the dog that he was not.  So, while I still haven't decided whether it was the right thing to do or not, I put the new dog thing on hold. I probably wouldn't have bred him anyway, but if I liked him as much as I expected to, I might've wanted the option. I was just thrown for a loop and had so much else going on that I decided to pass on him. The funny part is Caleb is in Oklahoma b/c I was afraid of them fighting. So, my house is pretty clean right now! :lol: No big dogs!


----------

